#    2006

## UT0YO

!
UW5Y - KN28CI
  144 .
QSO -311
 - 19
QTH-loc - 93
 - 158697
   - 1306 .
   - 517 .
  ,   .

----------


## RW4HRE

- *RX4HXH*.
 - *LO54TA*.

   -  , 150           329  ASL          .

            ,  220   .

   -   (  )    ,     (+24..26 );    (  ) -       ( +8 ),  - -    -- -    .

         .

:
144MHz SSB & CW - Kenwood TS-2000 (100wt) 7el. DK7ZB
432MHz SSB & CW - Kenwood TS-2000 (50wt) 12el. DK7ZB

145 & 434 FM - Icom IC-706MK2G + Anli A-1000

    ,   ,   :
144: 38 QSO, ODX - 721km  RA4AOR
432: 7 QSO, ODX - 550 km  RZ4HWF/4

    QSO  RX4HXH !
   !!!

----------


## RA3EM

RK3EWA - 2006 . KO82aW, 144-90 QSO max QRB 1032 , 430-25 QSO- QRB-563 . IC821H+FT726+FT2400/14 - 144 DK7ZB (H) 2*9 SWAN YAGI(V), 430-24 -  DL6WU. op. UA3ECA,UA3EAA,UA3EKX  . Home position  UA3ECA. 73!

----------


## UT0YO

> ,      .    UW5Y - QSO #242   .      KN38, 28, 27, 18 -  9   S-.  ,     . ODX   FD = 1214  - QSO  UR7D.


.   RK6LXN  104- .
    ,       ,  ,   .
sl@email.uz.ua. QSL .

----------

